# Green zone badge in Munich?



## Jen&Mike (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello - less than 3 weeks to go and I just noticed that our hotel's website says we must have a "green zone badge" on the car. :dunno: Did a search and there are three threads that mention the new law, but no information on how to obtain said badge or if it is really necessary?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ARDILD (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is a link I found some time ago on the Hotel Uhland website. Site discusses rules and how to obtain the environmental badge from outside of Germany. There have been other festers who have stayed at this hotel. Search for their posts using the hotel name as your search term. Send them a PM asking if they had a badge. I would hazard a guess the answer is probably not.

http://www.umwelt-plakette.de/int_england.php?SID=js9eb7lu4kg3kcssqi8vq1ijq4


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I first posted about this in early 2007. Most of what was covered in that thread has not changed.

Here is a link to current info on the Umweltzone. The zone http://www.muenchen.de/cms/prod2/md...ualitaet/feinstaub/umweltzone/img/e_karte.pdfis everything within the Mittlerer Ring but not the Ring itself.

So clearly the answer is yes, you need to have the Plakatte on the car to drive to the hotel or anywhere within the zone as described above in Paragraph 2.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

The sticker comes with the car - it is customized with your lic. plate no. and I was told that I do not need to stick it, just place it behind the windshield. No problems there... (I picked up in late April).


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

dandanio said:


> The sticker comes with the car - it is customized with your lic. plate no. and I was told that I do not need to stick it, just place it behind the windshield. No problems there... (I picked up in late April).


Thanks for allaying my concerns - not another _plakette_ requirement! :rofl:


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Makes sense ... it would be illegal to drive out die Welt without it 

I do remember Tom putting a sticker on the windshield that I didn't pay much attention to.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, my delivery adviser gave me the green Munich tag in my BMW kit but I didn't put it on... kept it as a souvenir. (Drove downstairs to the garage, and then straight out to Prague the next day so only about 10 minutes in the Munich green zone.) But of course, if you're putzing around city, definitely stick it on.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

voltigeur said:


> Thanks for allaying my concerns - not another _plakette_ requirement!  :rofl:


How does one person's somewhat incorrect comment allay your concerns? The requirements are very specific in terms of adhering it to the windshield although a sticker shield would work equally well since it's not detectable and the Plakette would be easily removed as a souvenir.

It is in fact a requirement (I'm mystified about your "not another Plakette requirement" comment actually) and it's not just in Munich but in most major cities.

There are similar Low Emissions Zones throughout Europe now including London by the way.


----------



## BDWBMW (Feb 3, 2007)

We picked up our car in late April. We were given the sticker and told that BMW had made an agreement whereby we did not have to stick it to the windshield. We were told to just lay the sticker on the dash when we parked the car in Munich. We took the sticker with us when we turned the car in.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

BDWBMW said:


> We picked up our car in late April. We were given the sticker and told that BMW had made an agreement whereby we did not have to stick it to the windshield. We were told to just lay the sticker on the dash when we parked the car in Munich. We took the sticker with us when we turned the car in.


The problem is - whether this is 100% true or not (and I am not doubting your veracity, please note) - that the Gendarmerie on patrol may not be aware of this agreement and you might still end up with Bußgeld of EUR 40,-. I also wonder if this agreement extends to other German cities where the Gendarmerie will be even less likely to know of it.

I will find out from BMW and report back.


----------



## Jen&Mike (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone. We will definitely obey all the regulations - I was just a little panicked at having to try to get one either shipped to me before I go or once we get over there. Knowing that it comes with the car is a big relief.

Again, thank you!


----------



## rahul09 (Mar 15, 2009)

Jen&Mike, I was going to post this same question last evening after reading about the green zone in Munich city guide. I googled and found this old thread with the info. Thanks to contributors of that thread.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The image of the Umweltzone sign is now missing from my original (2007) post so I am adding it in below. In addition, thanks to this thread, I added information about the Umweltzonen in the wiki right under Vignette information.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

I just picked up my car at the Welt on Friday. My delivery specialist stuck the green sticker on the lower passenger side on the windshield. He made a comment as he was placing it that the authorities were becoming more strict with enforcement of the requirement - leads me to believe that any purported agreement with BMW is BS.


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

I picked up back in Nov 08 and was given the Green Sticker by our specialist Berhanrd. He advised me to stick it to the window as I was traveling to other countries within the EU during our stay. 

- J


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Jake C said:


> I picked up back in Nov 08 and was given the Green Sticker by our specialist Berhanrd. He advised me to stick it to the window as I was traveling to other countries within the EU during our stay.


That doesn't make any sense - the sticker is for Germany.



Jake C said:


> by our specialist Berhanrd


Bernhard?


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Jspira,

Thanks for adding it to the Wiki ... I was planning to do that as well. It would have been nice to be aware of this, even if BMW is taking care of it. Just one more piece of German society that I would have taken note of as different (and somewhat special) compared to the US.

Chris


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

JSpira said:


> The problem is - whether this is 100% true or not (and I am not doubting your veracity, please note) - that the Gendarmerie on patrol may not be aware of this agreement and you might still end up with Bußgeld of EUR 40,-. I also wonder if this agreement extends to other German cities where the Gendarmerie will be even less likely to know of it.
> 
> I will find out from BMW and report back.


J, I dont want to get my delivery specialist in trouble if he is wrong on this...at this point no need to even mention his name since you can clearly see him in my ED thread videos...BUT...he just gave me the sticker and stated that I did not have to stick it on, he said to make sure to just place it on the dash when parking the car:angel:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dencoop said:


> J, I dont want to get my delivery specialist in trouble if he is wrong on this...at this point no need to even mention his name since you can clearly see him in my ED thread videos...BUT...he just gave me the sticker and stated that I did not have to stick it on, he said to make sure to just place it on the dash when parking the car:angel:


If someone is giving out incorrect advice (which is the case here), he needs to be corrected, that's all.

How placing this on the dash when parking will help if you are pulled over on the Autobahn is beyond me, however.:dunno:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

JSpira said:


> If someone is giving out incorrect advice (which is the case here), he needs to be corrected, that's all.
> 
> How placing this on the dash when parking will help if you are pulled over on the Autobahn is beyond me, however.:dunno:


Going down to the garage right now to place the sticker on the windshield. Thanks.:bigpimp:


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

JSpira said:


> That doesn't make any sense - the sticker is for Germany.
> 
> Bernhard?


Correct. He said we would need it for Munich and if we went up to Berlin but since we were also driving over to London he said we may need it there as well.

Bernhard is the name of the delivery specialist.

- J


----------



## john lance (Oct 15, 2005)

Jake C said:


> Correct. He said we would need it for Munich and if we went up to Berlin but since we were also driving over to London he said we may need it there as well.
> 
> Bernhard is the name of the delivery specialist.
> 
> - J


It's of no use in London!

If driving into Central London you'll need to pay the Congestion Charge.
See http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/congestioncharging/ (IMPORTANT!)


----------



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

I was aware of the congestion charge ,brother in law works in London, but not the possible green zone badge. Did not make much of a difference anyway as we took the tube into London. BTW thanks for the tires John. 

- J


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

London has a LEZ but cars are not subject to it.


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

Our specialist gave the sticker to us, told us that it was needed for the windshield, and asked if we would like to put it on (or, obviously, not put it on) or have her put it on. We chose to let her put it on (it wasn't anything I really wanted to keep, unlike the vignettes), and she put it where a MA inspection sticker would go.

The 335 with the N54 gets a "4" sticker. Apparently, there is a "5" classification as well, but there are no "5" stickers, and they use the "4"s in that case.

FWIW,
George


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Does anyone has a picture of the sticker on the windshield?


----------

